# Psychiatric Nursing



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey guys,

So today I got college offers and it seems this girl is going to do Psychiatric Nursing. I was going for intellectual disability nursing but I believe this is meant to be as it was half way down my list of choices.

I'm happy, excited and REALLY nervous - but one thing I really want to do is help get rid of the stigma mental health problems bring, and maybe someday I will be able to spell psychiatric without looking it up :yes

Have a good day everyone and take care

J.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank you darling


----------



## kakashisensei (Oct 8, 2009)

anymouse said:


> cheers on your career choice, i'm sure i'll soon be needing you for my paranoid, avoidant tendencies! :idea


She took the words right out of my mouth lol. Anyways, good luck! x0


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

^ Thanks darling - I'd help you all if I could right now!


----------



## creativedissent (Oct 25, 2008)

The hospitals of today really need some more passionate nurses, especially in the psychiatric department.


----------



## MaddyRose (Dec 25, 2009)

That's awesome, good luck to you! I'm in nursing as well, but I'm not too sure what area I want to go into. I haven't heard from psychiatric nurses what their job is like in reality, but from the little I've heard from others you'll certainly never have a dull day :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Only spotted this thread just now. Congrats Jan, I'm sure you'll do great at it!

And when you start earning the big bucks you can use the money to post me cans of Guinness.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

That's great, congratulations. All the best of luck to you!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey thanks guys, I sure hope I don't get stabbed and Dubby, when they start to sell Guinness in a bag I'll post it to you no bother.


----------

